# Oath of Enlistment.



## IKE (Dec 5, 2022)

Some others here will remember the oath they took when they entered the military service.....I raised my hand and repeated this July 1967 at age 17 and I'm as proud now as I was then to do so.

God Bless America !


----------



## 911 (Dec 5, 2022)

As I remember it, the Marines is just a bit different. I remember having to “state your name” and then the remainder was  close to the one above, but the words may have been arranged differently. 

I enlisted a month before high school graduation, but wasn’t allowed to take the oath until just before I left for the Island. After our enlistment ceremony was over, we had 3 days before we would be leaving for basic. After the ceremony and the whole way home and the rest of the day, my dad told me all his old war stories. I never knew my dad could talk so much.


----------



## jujube (Dec 5, 2022)

I wonder, do they allow atheists or others to leave off the "so help me God" part and just say "on my word" or something like that?


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 8, 2022)

I hopped a bus to the Springfield Mass. induction center in 1968. There was about 30 of us inductees in a big gym like room. I began to notice the staff was chaining the "panic bars" on the doors, so they couldn't open. The staff came out in a bunch by the only exit left. They had their arms clasped for a fight???? This officer came out and stood on a small box. He said that if anyone did not want to take the oath, he should leave. I looked at the chained doors and the staff, and thought , "Yeah, right!". I got angry. I refused to raise my hand, or say the oath, because it didn't mean a "F" thing. So I decided I would not call anyone, "Sir" while I was in the Navy. And I never did.


----------



## DaveA (Dec 8, 2022)

Remember little regarding the "Oath" today, but then I don't remember much else about 1953 !


----------

